# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Εστία Ναυτικού

## Φώτης

Διαβάζοντας Ναυτικό δίκαιο περί των εισφορών των ναυτικών σε ταμεία βρίσκω το ταμείο για την Ναυτική Εστία. Ρώτησα τον πατερά μου σαν πιο παλιός ναυτικός* που είναι και μου είπε ότι υπήρχε κάποτε μια εστία στο Φάληρο… ένα τεράστιο κτίριο όπου ο κάθε ναυτικός θα μπορούσε να διανυκτερεύσει εκεί για όσο θα τον κρατούσαν οι δουλειές του στον Πειραιά.
  Θα ήθελα να μάθω τώρα αν υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο..?
  Αν και δεν το νομίζω διότι οι ναυτικοί που έχουμε μείνει τώρα σε σχέση με τους ναυτικούς τότε είμαστε πολύ λιγότεροι και όσες φορές έχω μείνει στον Πειραιά πάντα σε ξενοδοχείο πήγαινα..

----------


## mastropanagos

Η εστια ναυτικου υπαρχει μεχρι και σημερα στο Φαληρο φιλε και ειναι ανοιχτη,τωρα βεβαια δεν ξερω το σκοπο που εξυπηρετει,καθε φορα που περναω απο εκει παντα εχω την απορια για ποιο λογο υπαρχει εκει...

----------


## SteliosK

*Εστία Ναυτικών - Χρηματικά Βραβεία*

http://www.pepen.gr/pagesgr/estia/en_brabeia_2014.pdf

----------

